# Cigar SmokeEasy 9/27 -- Pac NW



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.cigarsmokeeasy.com/index.php

Has anybody been to one of these or is planning to attend this year? I'm debating whether it's worth the drive there and back but the fact that it's only $70 is swaying me toward going if I can get away that weekend.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

mugwump said:


> http://www.cigarsmokeeasy.com/index.php
> 
> Has anybody been to one of these or is planning to attend this year? I'm debating whether it's worth the drive there and back but the fact that it's only $70 is swaying me toward going if I can get away that weekend.


Rochester... eyeeeew. Spent too much time the last 25 years driving through that area to make myself WANT to return voluntarily, though I DID stop for gas on way back from VSMark's birfday herf for Professor.

The Rochester/Grand Mound/Oakville fire department had Fill The Boot boots at every intersection. They got my cash and emptied my wee traveldor into their hands.... That's what I like to see, happy, HAPPY firemen!

If you go, I look forward to your report.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

It'd be nice to get a group from CS going.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll likely be there. I'll probably have my group of investors in tow. I'm just curious to see how this thing goes down.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> It'd be nice to get a group from CS going.


Just bought my ticket, so I guess I now have to go.:ss

Worst case scenario, I will get my money in alcohol and crab legs. Smokes will be a bonus.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Crab legs? Eff the cigars - somebody hand me a bib!! 

Looks like peer-pressure's gonna get me on this one. I'll be picking up tix as well :hn


----------



## Shark*Daytona (Aug 11, 2008)

just completed my registration!


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Joan said:


> Rochester... eyeeeew. Spent too much time the last 25 years driving through that area to make myself WANT to return voluntarily, though I DID stop for gas on way back from VSMark's birfday herf for Professor.
> 
> The Rochester/Grand Mound/Oakville fire department had Fill The Boot boots at every intersection. They got my cash and emptied my wee traveldor into their hands.... That's what I like to see, happy, HAPPY firemen!
> 
> If you go, I look forward to your report.


The place at which they have the event is pretty nice really, you should come.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

I am trying to buy my ticket but the site is down today.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, registered!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

The group is growing!! Cool. 

All you others, get with it. Give in!

Come to the Dark Side.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> The group is growing!! Cool.
> 
> All you others, get with it. Give in!
> 
> Come to the Dark Side.


:r

Ticket now have I, but still up in the air about whether or not I'll be attending... lots of things going on that weekend, and next two months are already booked up!

You kids know this is on the Chehalis Rez, right? I could tell you stories... naw, best told over stiff ladies drinks and _cigars_.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

*Other hotels Re: Cigar SmokeEasy 9/27 -- Pac NW*

Posted to the local list:

"Actually, if anyone is looking for less expensive accommodations WITH character, I recommend McMenamin's Olympic Club in downtown Centralia. Rooms start around $50 iirc, showers down the hall, plush robes, excellent microbrews on tap, oodles of pool tables, and tasty breakfast in the restaurant included! Sure, it's about twenty miles from the Smoke Easy, but way big hoopy fun. http://www.mcmenamins.com/index.php?loc=58&id=88

Every summer I've led a bicycle group out of this hotel for weekend riding around my old stomping grounds, and they keep coming back every year!"


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

For those that haven't got a ticket yet, I bought mine Tuesday night and the actual ticket came today. It was number 350 and they stop at 400. 

So, if you are thinking about going, tick-tock.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Mine is now puchased!!


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> For those that haven't got a ticket yet, I bought mine Tuesday night and the actual ticket came today. It was number 350 and they stop at 400.
> 
> So, if you are thinking about going, tick-tock.


If I'd know that I woulda held out so I could get the last one.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm supposed to be at a dinner meeting Denver that weekend, but it's getting more difficult to want to go, especially when I found the smoke easy sponsor page. One of many tasties...

http://www.cigarsmokeeasy.com/sponsors.php

_*MMMM.... BULLIET!*_


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Joan said:


> I'm supposed to be at a dinner meeting Denver that weekend, but it's getting more difficult to want to go, especially when I found the smoke easy sponsor page. One of many tasties...
> 
> http://www.cigarsmokeeasy.com/sponsors.php
> 
> _*MMMM.... BULLIET!*_


:tpd::chk:tpd::chk

Bulleit makes Daddy happy!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Gawd... now I can't spell Bulleit, either! [giggle giggle]

I hate to keep advertising for this event, but I noticed a new prize has been added to the list of cool items: the chance to win a trip to Club Camacho! Ooooo! I sure hope whoever wins takes me along! 

http://www.cigarsmokeeasy.com/index.php

NO, I do NOT snore!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Joan said:


> NO, I do NOT snore!


Is Spooning an option?


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Is Spooning an option?


Please God, I never ask for much, but this one time I need you to give the Handsome Jaycarla that prize drawing at '08 Smokeasy that I told you about.

Please? Pretty please? I'll be really really good from now on. I will wear pink and never smoke another MBD cremosa-in-disguise ever again!

Amen,
Your friend,
Joan


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Joan said:


> Please God, I never ask for much, but this one time I need you to give the Handsome Jaycarla that prize drawing at '08 Smokeasy that I told you about.
> 
> Please? Pretty please? I'll be really really good from now on. I will wear pink and never smoke another MBD cremosa-in-disguise ever again!
> 
> ...


Had a little Diet Pepsi end up on my shirt! Why do I continue to read stuff here with beverages near me?


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this another last time. 

I'm bringing 3 others with me!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be there! May even bring along my wife.....Ok, she's definitely going too. Flying in Friday morning and leaving Sunday. Looks like big doin's!


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> I'll be there! May even bring along my wife.....Ok, she's definitely going too. Flying in Friday morning and leaving Sunday. Looks like big doin's!


Hey Dale, I heard you mention the fact you would be attending during your interview with Matt on DWSC. I thought to myself, "cool!". If you need any site seeing tips while in the Pacific Northwest let us know.

I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Whoa... I expected the Smokeeasy hotel and the Great Wolf to be booked up, but the Olympic Club is full up, too! DAG!

Looks like I'm driving the ertwhile RV, the '77 Herf Bus, aka Big Orange T*rd.









I really wanted to ride the FJR instead. *sigh* At least I can herf on the drive down. :ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> I'll be there! May even bring along my wife.....Ok, she's definitely going too. Flying in Friday morning and leaving Sunday. Looks like big doin's!


YAY! Dale's gonna be there! MOST excellent! :chk


----------



## RichardW (Mar 27, 2007)

BillyCigars said:


> Thought I'd bump this another last time.
> 
> I'm bringing 3 others with me!


Okay .... now I know who BillyCigars is :tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

If anyone wants to try and work out a carpool deal I am in.

I don't mind driving. Avalanche with 4 comfy seats. Can hook up at my house or we can meet at the Park and Ride at Hwy 512/South Tacoma Way.

Drive, ride, whatever. I just would prefer to not ride solo. I will shower up right nice and might even put on a little Old Spice.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> If anyone wants to try and work out a carpool deal I am in.
> 
> I don't mind driving. Avalanche with 4 comfy seats. Can hook up at my house or we can meet at the Park and Ride at Hwy 512/South Tacoma Way.
> 
> Drive, ride, whatever. I just would prefer to not ride solo. I will shower up right nice and might even put on a little Old Spice.


If you promise NOT to put on Old Spice I'll ride with you.  Steve, Richard and I had already talked about carpooling, that would make four.

When do you plan to leave? I wasn't planning on staying until the end, more like leave around 10:30 or 11:00.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

RichardW said:


> Okay .... now I know who BillyCigars is :tu


I don't, help me out.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

coffeemonkey said:


> If you promise NOT to put on Old Spice I'll ride with you.  Steve, Richard and I had already talked about carpooling, that would make four.
> 
> When do you plan to leave? I wasn't planning on staying until the end, more like leave around 10:30 or 11:00.


Ok, no Old Spice.

Just want to be there by 6:00p, would also prefer to leave in the 10:30-11:00range.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

coffeemonkey said:


> If you promise NOT to put on Old Spice I'll ride with you.  Steve, Richard and I had already talked about carpooling, that would make four.
> 
> When do you plan to leave? I wasn't planning on staying until the end, more like leave around 10:30 or 11:00.


Oooooo, chicks dig Old Spice! Actually OS and cigar together is the BESTEST EVAH! :tu:tu:tu

Wow, I'm losing out on the carpool as I'm taking the hippie RV, but no worries: I will find Jay's vapor trail when I get there!

:r


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Can't-wait-to-herf-with-you-all-soon-gonna-be-so-fun BUMP...:ss


----------



## RichardW (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah.... that should help you remember who Bill is :r


----------



## RichardW (Mar 27, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Ok, no Old Spice.
> 
> Just want to be there by 6:00p, would also prefer to leave in the 10:30-11:00range.


You realize, of course, that the best giveaways are going to be last


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Everyone was saying last year the give aways were done by 11:00.

I don't want to leave when there is still loot to get.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Everyone was saying last year the give aways were done by 11:00.
> 
> I don't want to leave when there is still loot to get.


I don't think anyone does so we'll stay to it's all given away.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

coffeemonkey said:


> I don't think anyone does so we'll stay to it's all given away.


Cool.

When I was saying I was cool with leaving around 11:00p, that was working under the assumption all the fun stuff was done. IF it goes until midnight, I am fine with that also.

I am a man of the people.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Cool.
> 
> When I was saying I was cool with leaving around 11:00p, that was working under the assumption all the fun stuff was done. IF it goes until midnight, I am fine with that also.
> 
> I am a man of the people.


Sounds good, I think Richard and Steve will agree.

Is there room in your rig for the cabinet humidor I'm gonna win?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great time-wish I could meet up with all you gorillas at the event but not going to be able to make it this year. Have fun and make the jungle proud!:tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

*LIVE from the end of Cigar SmokeEasy 9/27 -- Pac NW*

Ooof! What a good party! SO good smoke and oh oh oh, the single malt, OH!

It's a good thing I brought the Herf Bus too, because the place is packed with hundreds of party goers, birthdays, anniversaries, etc... and I heard stories around the tables of people doubling up, sleeping on floors, etc... yikes!

Scored many MANY good cigars, and the generous vendors just start shoving handfuls of delicious sticks at you; my treasure bag is bursting!

Hope everyone else made out like me! And this free wifi in the RV section rawks!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: LIVE from the end of Cigar SmokeEasy 9/27 -- Pac NW*

Indeed, a great time! It was good to meet you Joan, and the other Club Stogie folks there. I definitley got my money's worth in scotch alone! Good cigars, good company and a great event!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: LIVE from the end of Cigar SmokeEasy 9/27 -- Pac NW*



Dogwatch Dale said:


> Indeed, a great time! It was good to meet you Joan, and the other Club Stogie folks there. I definitley got my money's worth in scotch alone! Good cigars, good company and a great event!


Darling Dale! Hey, I posted about you over here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=186027

Yeah, that bottomless Talisker glass was awfully nice. SO nice I forgot to have dinner! Mmmm.... that hour+ Arganese CL3 torp with the Talisker 12(?) year were easily my top combo for the evening. OH yeah. :dr


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: LIVE from the end of Cigar SmokeEasy 9/27 -- Pac NW*

Glad to hear a good time was had by all. I made it as far as the Great Wolf Lodge where I promptly broke a tooth and had to go back home for a temporary cap. Fortunately I hadn't bought my ticket yet as I wasn't sure if I would make it until the day of the event. At least my kids had fun at the indoor waterpark. Now I'm just killing time until I have to go to the dentist where I fully expect them to do unthinkable things to me. Yikes!


----------

